# *pics*  are my american dutch good?



## hops-the-bunny (Feb 20, 2011)

im interested in showing and popping out some money makers. i have three of them, a blue buck, and a tort and black doe. my gf and i got them about 2 weeks ago and there around 7 to 12 weeks old. i was wondering if anybody out there had any input as to if they were show-able and good looking. thanks


all three







tort and black






the cage







my fav the blue


----------



## hops-the-bunny (Feb 20, 2011)

black


----------



## dbunni (Feb 20, 2011)

The pictures are a little hard to tell weather or not they are show quality.  The only thing you can make a positive/negative thought on is the patterns.  My suggestion is to go to a show and get a few judges opinions.  Many shows have two shows in one day so yo could get 2 different opinions.  Otherwise, it is hard from pictures.  They are not set up and we cannot feel the body's conditioning.  Besides, the experience is the fun!


----------



## hops-the-bunny (Feb 20, 2011)

got cha. how about the cage. were getting the same size but splitting it in two for the does next week.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 20, 2011)

they r pre-juniors so u will not see their full potential till they get their adult molt at about 6mths. however they have nice wide blazes and very nice wide belts. stops look good too and there is no color leakage or white where it shouldn't be from what i can tell. they do look really nice and from what i can see i don't see any mismarks either.  very adorable trio, look like good quality stock to use for futer breeders/showing. they look nice and round and healthy also.  if the does r raised together usually can stay together.


----------



## hops-the-bunny (Feb 20, 2011)

is there a certain age i have to wait to show them? and how do i find shows in my area. im new to the bunny game so bare with me plz. thanks


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 20, 2011)

i believe an ARBA sanctioned show it is 12 weeks but don't quote me on that. we show open shows localy so they allow them even if shown in a litter w/ mom together. i think that is to young and stressful on mom and litters but that is my opinion some see no problem w it because they love to show off their babies and even breed so have litters at show. i don't agree w that to much risk for the kits if they were like 5 weeks old i could see more maybe.

 usually alone like 8 weeks old but would depend on the show rules(show rules vary by shows and states). depending on the show they could be shown as juniors age they r now but actually for that breed they r considered pre-juniors if show has a pre-juniors, juniors and senior classes. 

sometimes people post shows on local craiglists, local classified ads ect online. if u know of local fairs look them up online and read through the fair book info on their websites. do a google for rabbit shows in ur state/county sometimes turns them up. if u want sanctioned shows look on the ARBA website see if any r scheduled for ur area. talk to breeders in ur area and ask if they know of any ect. no worries ask away, we were all once new to buns too. 

welcome to the wonderful world of wabbits!!!


----------



## hops-the-bunny (Feb 20, 2011)

thank you. i appreciate the words of wisdom : )


----------



## dbunni (Feb 21, 2011)

A rabbit can be shown once it reaches the minimum weight according to the breed standard for that rabbit.  This does not mean it is ready to be shown or should be shown, just that it can be shown.  Case in point ... I showed a 7 week old EA one time as a filler.  Yes, he was a big baby, but he made the minimum for our breed standard for a junior.  But even then he was out of place next to the older, better coated animals.  But we needed a filler kid and I wanted a grade on him.  Seven months later he was sitting on the BIS table!  Pretty baby!


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 21, 2011)

They look alright to me markings-wise, I don't see any obvious disqualifications. But, as everyone else has said, I'd highly suggest taking them to a show and finding out for yourself. A show is a great experience to get out there in the rabbit world and see different breeds, meet with breeders and judges, and find out just what you're getting yourself into 

Also, at the show you can pick up a Standard of Perfection (aka SOP) from a cage dealer. It has all the information about what you should be breeding for and looking for about your Dutch and any other breed that strikes your fancy.

Check out www.arba.net to find out when and where the next show in your area is, and to buy the SOP or other great rabbit raising books right there online.

Good luck, and welcome to the rabbit world! Be careful or you'll wind up with LOTS of rabbits, they're like potato chips. First you have a couple, then just one more, then just a couple more, and it gets worse and worse


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 25, 2011)

Your rabbits look good overall. I'd put them on the table to see how it goes. They look healthy and alert which is good.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

